# Using UACC/KS and multiple outputs



## Mason (Feb 27, 2019)

If I want to separate long and short articulations into multiple outputs and still have just one track and one midi channel per instrument using UACC or keyswitches, is adding 2 of the same instrument in Kontakt and enable just the long or the short articulations on each one and use different outputs the best way of doing this?

Sorry for the world’s longest sentence!


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 1, 2019)

That will work. I use two instruments because that gives me a layering option when I’m short on time and need to cheat


----------

